# Poll: knit or crochet?



## swalders (Dec 10, 2016)

A friend once commented to me that, in general, knitters don't crochet and hookers don't knit. That those of us who gleefully and easily do both are few and far between. 

What say you, KP community friends?


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

99% knitter.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Typically, 75% crochet - - but that's because I primarily make blankets, and I think it depends on what you tend to make.

How long have you been doing each ???
__________


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

Probably true. I can do both but I tend to lean to crochet. It seems to go faster for me. And you know, there is only so much time in the day and so many great patterns!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I do both, but once I learned to knit, I seldom crocheted any more. Just a personal preference.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do both, gleefully and easily.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

I only knit. Dont know how to crochet at all.


----------



## swalders (Dec 10, 2016)

KroSha said:


> Typically, 75% crochet - - but that's because I primarily make blankets, and I think it depends on what you tend to make.
> 
> How long have you been doing each ???
> __________


Since I was a little girl. 45+ years. My grandmother taught me to crochet and my mother taught me to knit.

I still remember my first projects! A crochet caterpiller bookmark and a really wonky stocking stitch scarf that I never finished. Lol


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

I recently learned to knit, so have been practicing making dishcloths/washcloths. I crochet blankets, etc for my young grandsons, because it goes quicker and they seem to like the textures.


----------



## sihite40 (Dec 5, 2016)

I do both.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

50/50 for 55 years! I also counted cross stitch, embroidery, quilt, sew, tat, spin ect.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

I do both equally and love them both equally. Always have. I learned them both around the same time. I also sew,embroider and am learning to quilt. U tube is teaching me.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I do both equally, as well as sew, embroider


----------



## k9mom (Dec 16, 2016)

Novice crocheter and newbie knitter.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi folks

I do both crocheting and knitting...also rug hooking, cross stitch and other crafts but really prefer to crochet as i am on a blanket kick these days. Do knit mittens and hats too tho for a change.

Glad there are others who enjoy botth too. 

Hugs
Marge


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I knit & crochet but my preference is to Knit. The possibilities are endless in knitting.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

I learned to crochet first, then knit. Depends on what pattern I like. Do I knit or crochet today?


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I love Both!! I learned crochet first. Knit continental.


----------



## swalders (Dec 10, 2016)

deenashoemaker said:


> 50/50 for 55 years! I also counted cross stitch, embroidery, quilt, sew, tat, spin ect.


Wow! I've tried counted cross stitch and embroidery in my younger days. I've even helped a friend make a quilt, although I never got the bug for those. I sewed a lot when my kids were small but don't do much now.

Kudos for all the fabric arts!!!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Do both and love doing both.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I do both...sometimes on the same project.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

both equally


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Both. I guess more knitting but crochet will always be my first yarny love and I quickly and easily slip back into being a hooker. A gal's gotta do what a gal's gotta do.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm a 60-40 knitter. It's what I learned first and what I usually pick up first.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I learnt to crochet at 10yo and knit at 12yo. I knit more than crochet. I prefer the look of knit for clothing. I crochet some shawls, dishcloths and blankets... I'm much faster at crochet than knitting... I also do counted cross stich, sewing and shuttle tatting. Learnt needle tatting, but prefer the shuttle... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Mostly knitting, maybe once in a while I will pick up some crochet and do it, but admittedly not very well.

I wonder if our preferences are influenced by how and when we learned? A family friend taught me to knit when I was 7. I learned crochet from a book a good many years later.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I do both, depending on the project.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

diamondbelle said:


> I do both, depending on the project.


We who do both are bistitchual. One of us uses the the avatar "I am bistitchual." 
Sometimes I add crochet to a knit work.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I do both, more knitting because crochet hurts my hands more.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Both more crochet, also loom knitting.


----------



## swalders (Dec 10, 2016)

louisevl said:


> We who do both are bistitchual. One of us uses the the avatar "I am bistitchual."
> Sometimes I add crochet to a knit work.


I love this!! I need that printed on a hoodie, with a logo resembling the freemason's symbol, using hooks and needles.


----------



## swalders (Dec 10, 2016)

crafterwantabe said:


> Both more crochet, also loom knitting.


I have a friend at work who loom knits. I've asked her show me some time.


----------



## swalders (Dec 10, 2016)

String Queen said:


> I love Both!! I learned crochet first. Knit continental.


I knit Continental too, but I'm going to be teaching a knitting class at work so I've been practicing English style too.


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

I do both knitting and crochet. I have at least one project of each going at a time so I can switch off if I get bored or need a change of yarn activity.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

I do both, but do prefer the look of knitting.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

swalders said:


> Wow! I've tried counted cross stitch and embroidery in my younger days. I've even helped a friend make a quilt, although I never got the bug for those. I sewed a lot when my kids were small but don't do much now.
> 
> Kudos for all the fabric arts!!!


Quilting caused me more stress than fun so i only made four of them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I do both, gleefully and easily.


I'm with you good buddy.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I taught myself to crochet in my 20's and was taught to knit by friends when I was 57. I knit more now, but recently finished a crochet hat. At this time I have 3 knit & 1 crochet WIP, plus a crochet UFO. I also quilt & sew & I have a sewing project I've put aside for too long.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I knit , crochet and do other crafts too. So do most of my friends.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Most every handcraft except tatting and I want to learn that to make Christmas decorations.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Crochet for me! Self taught in my 20's when crocheted ponchos and hats were popular on the hippie scene. Abandoned it for quite a few years then decided to teach myself to knit. Did that for a while and also left it by the wayside. I picked up crochet again about 5 years ago when Bernat had a mystery CAL on their website that picked my interest. I don't think I've put my hook down since then!
I also sew, but for now, mostly American girl doll clothes, and i used to do lots of embroidery and counted cross stitch....until age and associated eye issues made it almost impossible to see all those little squares!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

100% knit...not the least bit interested in crochet


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I do both. Make beaded jewellery and all my own soap, even shaving soap for hubby. :sm24:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

rahi said:


> I only knit. Dont know how to crochet at all.


Same here I've tried to crochet many times but I just end up with a tangled mess and raised blood pressure, lol.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Crocheted since the age of 12; but always preferred the look of knitted garments. Learned to knit in my late 20's & prefer to knit most of the time. Once in awhile I'll see an irresistible crochet pattern & will make it. I do love to teach both whenever I'm asked. Love to knit & teach lace knitting.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

swalders said:


> A friend once commented to me that, in general, knitters don't crochet and hookers don't knit. That those of us who gleefully and easily do both are few and far between.
> 
> What say you, KP community friends?


I would say your friend is full of bologna.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I learned both when I was little and do both, about 50/50.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

It depends on the project. Crochet for amigurumi, Irish lace, some hats, and Romanian point lace; knit for just about everything else. 

Of course there is a splash of needle point, a sprinkle of tatting, a dash of weaving, a blop of woodworking, floor tiling, and small home construction (created a new bathroom), a trickle of gardening and minor landscaping, and a grand helping of playing with the grandkids (video games/board games/cooking).


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I do both but at the moment I spend 99% of my free time knitting.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

It would have been 50/50 knitting and crochet but now I have to add machine knitting and loom knitting. Just not enough hours in the day


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

100% knit but I use the term loosely. Not great but still love every second of it.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I knit, and crochet, and quilt and sew. I am in the middle of a huge all in one afgan square for my daughter, she did not want any small squares, just one huge one for her bed. 

Di


----------



## lazydazys (Sep 14, 2016)

My mother taught me knitting, Grandmother crochet, and a high school class all others. Depends on what mood I'm in as to what WIP is getting closer done????


----------



## Costumaker (Jan 21, 2017)

My mother taught me to crochet when I was 11 and knit sometime later. She preferred thread crocheting; I prefer knitting. I do both, depending on the project--some things are just intended to be knitted and vice versa. My favorite craft is embroidery (but not cross stitch--too boring). Next is quilting. I also do counted cross stitch, beading, and sewing, both home decor and clothing. I used to sew costumes for Sheakespearean plays, and that was the most fun I had in my life.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I can do both, plus other crafts, but since I learned to knit, I'd say 99.5 knitting.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

99% knitter. Would like to crochet more, but I have to look at it whereas I can crochet while watching TV, and machine knit while watching iPlayer !


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mostly knit, taught myself to crochet, mainly with wool or hand towels etc.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Both


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Mainly knit but crochet too.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I would imagine that most of us, like me, can both knit and crochet, but to some degree or another prefer one or the other.

I can also spin, weave, braid, and lucet.


----------



## grammyx10 (Aug 4, 2016)

Knit, but would love to learn to crochet.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I do both. Probably 75% knit and 25% crochet. Enjoy doing both. It all depends on the pattern i find.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I do both but mostly knit.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too....been so long, I don' t know whic h I learned first.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I do both.


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

I do both - I have a crochet group once a week and several learning knitting classes each week.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Both!


----------



## espencer (Dec 24, 2013)

Been doing both since 1968, it was something I could do with my grandmother - being with her were the best days of my life.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

False, and if it isn't it should be. Knit and crochet can complement each other beautifully.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Learned to knit as a young girl but couldn't do it now if my life depended on it. I crochet only (but also love Tunisian crochet to kind of switch things up).


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit more then crochet..I can do both


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I knit and crochet....really depends on what I am making, how I want it to look, and how much time I have as I can crochet faster than I can knit. Also, only crochet in the car while a passenger, never knit.


----------



## Delyne (Sep 17, 2016)

Do both happily and enjoy each for different reasons!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I do both knitting and crochet, but mostly knitting, as I enjoy it more.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I do both. The choice depends of the type of project - hats and scarves are usually crocheted, ornaments too, but sweaters and socks are knitted. I started with needlepoint. 
It's possible your friend's belief comes from the bad rep crochet has among older knitters - they are kind of snobbish and see crochet as the tacky bastard version of knitting, and something that poor people do (acrylic, heaven forbid!). From what I read around, this attitude still very much alive.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

I used to crochet all the time when I was in my 20's then got too busy. Now that I'm retired and have time to do what I want, I learned how to knit and I really like it but I am tempted to refresh my crochet skills (it's like riding a bike, right? you never forget  because I like so many of the patterns I see on ravelry.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I only knit but one of these days I'm going to try crochet....many years ago my mom taught me the chain stitch


----------



## Handygranny (Oct 29, 2015)

I do both but I seem to knit more even though crochet seems to go faster. I also quilt, cross stitch, hook rugs, loom knit, make greeting cards and try a lot of new and different crafts. I just have to keep my hands busy.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I do both and usually have a project of knit and one of crochet going all the time. I tell my students that it is an advantage to know the basics of both. There are many great patterns that combine the two.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I would imagine that most of us, like me, can both knit and crochet, but to some degree or another prefer one or the other.
> 
> I can also spin, weave, braid, and lucet.


I had to look up 'lucet'. I've never heard of that. My mom taught me how to make a cord with my fingers. She called it an 'idiot string'. It may have a nicer name.


----------



## ACO (Jan 18, 2017)

50% knit, 50% crochet! I love them both. Knitting since about age of 5, taught by my mother. Crocheting since young adulthood, taught myself.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I do both!


----------



## janjer8183 (Feb 27, 2015)

I do both but enjoy knitting


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I knit almost exclusively because I don't know how to crochet. I only know enough crochet to get by, and my tension is really bad!


----------



## ttaylor2660 (Nov 17, 2016)

I only know how to crochet. I'm self taught and picked up mad skills from many online sites.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

99% knit, only have a crochet blanket that i've been working on and off for years, must get it finished for this coming winter


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I crocheted for 30+ years because I was told you can not do both. Wished I would not have listened. Learned to knit about 8 years ago and love it. I think It was easy for me to learn because I knit continental and hold my yarn exactly like I did when I crocheted. I still crochet especially when I want a gift quickly. But oh how I love the rhythm of knitting.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I do both. I learned how to knit first from my best friends mother. then my Aunt turned me on to chrochet. I do both about equally.


----------



## pat546 (Sep 6, 2016)

Both. Knit for most clothing, crochet for afghans and blankets.


----------



## ESTELLEBK (Feb 27, 2011)

I both knit and crochet and have been doing it for over 70 years. I love both, equally.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I do both, but I like to Knit more than Crochet. Just depends on the project I'm looking to do.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I do both, but then I am mostly left handed so I probably use both sides of my brain. I probably prefer knit for some things and crochet for others. I do have degrees in biology and English -- again probably causes me to use both sides of the brain!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I do both.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

If the pattern I like says knit I knit says crochet I Crochet if it says Tunisian I do Tunisian whatever the pattern is that I like.... but for the most part I m a knitter cables and colors


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I do both. I do prefer the look of knitted items. Right now I have a knit project on the needles and a crochet throw in progress.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I do both but prefer k itting so I do that 95% of the time


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Rosesla said:


> I crocheted for 30+ years because I was told you can not do both. Wished I would not have listened. Learned to knit about 8 years ago and love it. I think It was easy for me to learn because I knit continental and hold my yarn exactly like I did when I crocheted. I still crochet especially when I want a gift quickly. But oh how I love the rhythm of knitting.


I wonder why people try to limit others (& themselves) by making such an absolute statement. It's like limiting yourself to just one or two colors in your wardrobe, which would get pretty boring for me.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Mostly knit, crochet is only for trims and edging. I find crochet is faster, but I can only crochet in the round, can't do straight lines!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting. I can crochet but don't enjoy it.


----------



## swalders (Dec 10, 2016)

SeasideKnit said:


> I used to crochet all the time when I was in my 20's then got too busy. Now that I'm retired and have time to do what I want, I learned how to knit and I really like it but I am tempted to refresh my crochet skills (it's like riding a bike, right? you never forget  because I like so many of the patterns I see on ravelry.


I've come to think pattern browsing is an addiction! Lol. I have profiles on Ravelry, Craftsy, Allfreecrochet and allfreeknitting. Also Lionbrand, Red Heart and Caron sites. I have already favorited or saved more patterns than I could ever complete and haven't scratched the surface of what's out there!!

And you're right, you never forget.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I do both but prefer to knit. In general I like the softer drape of the knitted fabric however crochet is better for anything I want to have stiffness or hold a shape well. It's all about what you want to accomplish.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I do both, but once I learned to knit, I seldom crocheted any more. Just a personal preference.


Sounds like me.


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

My mother taught me to knit and I knit for years. My grandmother tried to teach me to crochet, but she didn't know how to teach the various stitches and couldn't read a pattern. I haven't done either for over 15 years. So when I decided to take one of them back up, I chose knitting. Well, I've been having major problems dropping stitches. I've restarted I don't know how many times. And I hate to cast on!. Anyway, I bought some crochet hooks, purchased an on-line course, and I'm learning crochet and loving it. It seems to much easier to me. Of course, I'm still learning.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I do both and enjoy them equally. I also used to do a lot of dressmaking. Not any more. Only sew occasionally now.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm bistitchual. Also enjoy cross stitch. I sew, a little.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I do both.


----------



## grannybird4 (Feb 1, 2015)

I enjoy doing both.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

I taught myself to do both when I was a teenager, i'm 62 now and still love to do either one. I like to knit sweaters and other apparel. I like to crochet afghans and also lacy things like doilies. When I retire, needlework will be the only thing I will do any more! Can't wait!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I do both. However, it really depends on the pattern....if it is an afghan well it will be crochet only because although I have about 100 different sized knitting needles (inherited from my mother) there never seems to be the right size (and 135 stitches are heavy on a knitting needle). Not much available choice in the stores and ordering on-line is not worth it. Nobody I know knows how to knit or crochet or sew for that matter - this seems to show in the pitiful supplies in the stores. Unless you are making granny squares, an afghan / blanket is just easier to do and no dropped stitches!! Sweaters I find are prettier knitted as are booties/slippers - amigurumi is crochet, hats I find are warmer in crochet and so are mitts. Shawls are much prettier in knit.....question of preference I guess. I also sew, embroider, macrame, make jewellery and enjoy general crafts. Just wish supplies were easier to come by.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I do both - usually one project of each going at the same time.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Knit but if I really wanted to make project and it was crochet I'd do crochet.


----------



## Rev.Oz (Sep 30, 2016)

knitter but that's just because I got started knitting earlier. When I was a Girl Scout my troop took a knitting course and the rest is history Rev Diane


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

I enjoy both, but I knit way more often (90%) even though knitting is a lot slower for me.


----------



## mrob_47 (Dec 30, 2016)

Crochet only. Tried knitting, too slow and makes me feel anxious not relaxed.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

swalders said:


> A friend once commented to me that, in general, knitters don't crochet and hookers don't knit. That those of us who gleefully and easily do both are few and far between.
> 
> What say you, KP community friends?


Much prefer knittingg.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I do both. Depends on the project.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I do both depending on my mood


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I do both, but I find knitting easier on my hands, so I mostly knit, and design my patterns to be knitted.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

I would say more knitting because it seems more delicate. I like thread crochet but not as many (to me) useful projects. I, also enjoy cross stitch and embroidery. I have beaded, made soap, tried cray, like adult coloring, and I make all my cards. I want to learn to tat.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I consider myself a knitter, but do have knowledge of crochet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I so both, frequently in the same project.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I can do both but prefer knitting.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Enjoy doing both. Embroider occasionally, and have done quilting and tatting. I also can sew, but do not enjoy it.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

I generally have a project in each on the go. I like to switch. Easier on the hands


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been knitting nearly 55 years, crocheting nearly 30. Do both equally well, if I do say so myself. I do admit that knitting is my first love, so I probably do it more often, but I still very much enjoy crochet; I tend also to create my own patterns (or projects from scratch, if you prefer) in crochet and less so in knit.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Probably about 75% knitting the rest crochet. Prefer knitting.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Both. Usually one project of each on the go.


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Can do both. Was taught at a very early age (5) by mom and grandmother. Lovely heritage from their skilled hands. However I mainly knit.


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

I learned to crochet from my grandmother when I was 8 and only crocheted for years. Then, over 10 years ago, I started knitting and have never looked back. I still use my crochet skills for edgings, etc., but knitting is my preference these days. I'll say this - the ability to crochet helped me easily pick up knitting. Simply the understanding of stitches, yarns, gauge, etc. made a lot of difference.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

Knit, sew, crochet and make miniatures in about that order. However, sometimes I will crochet something and it needs some ribbing, so I will knit that on to the crochet and of course I've knitted for the dollhouse dolls in my miniature world and made quilts for both life size and dollhouse size.


----------



## rspamp (Dec 19, 2016)

I learned to knit years ago and would like to crochet. I have bought a Craftsy learn to crochet video but I am hard pressed to find time to use it with all the knitting projects in my queue. This dilemma is actually quite wonderful. I WILL get to it some day.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I do both - I learned knitting as a child and taught myself to crochet as an adult.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I do both! I've crocheted since my grandmother taught me some 50 yrs ago. That's my expertise. But I love knitting and it uses different muscles for me so I like to have a project of both types to work on alternately. I've only been a knitter for about 10 yrs and my dear Aunt taught me. Sadly, she passed a few years ago and didn't really get to see the passion she started.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I do both.


----------



## Trolllady (Jan 21, 2017)

I do both but probably prefer crocheting. I learned recently how to scrumble in crocheting.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been knitting for more than 50 years . Very little crochet


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I do both, depending on the project. Am crocheting a king sized bedspread currently, but knitting somehow soothes my soul. Also sew, quilt, embroider, paint, cook, etc.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

I enjoy both, tend to knit more


----------



## Brannon23 (Aug 1, 2016)

Both 50+ years


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I crochet, knit do various kinds of sewing and other crafts. I probably go back to crochet more often. Could be because if the pattern isn't quite right for me it's easier to alter without unravelling or unpicking!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Knitting,but use crochet for very simple edgings.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I crochet only. At one time (years ago), I used to knit, but no longer. I just prefer crochet.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I mainly knit but do occasionally crochet. My summer project will be a crochet christmas afghan. My friend ,a crocheter, will help me make it.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Both, but knitting is 80%


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I do both depending on my mood and circumstances. I prefer to crochet in the car and at appointments, while I knit at home in the evenings. Sometimes the 'type' of project dictates which I do - such as I prefer to knit hats and to crochet scarves, etc. I always seem to have at least one project for each method going at a time, if not more.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I learned to knit first and later crochet. I do both but much prefer crochet.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

well I learned crochet first... did that for 20 years... learned to knit and now almost always knit. But then I never did get good at reading crochet patterns... problem with being dyslexic I guess.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I learned both when I was a child and it depends on what I want to make at any given time. Generally I prefer knitted clothing and crocheted household items -- bedspreads, curtains, pot-holders, etc. I guess I also think in terms of the material: wool for clothing and cotton for the household stuff. I'm inclined to knit in the winter and crochet in the summer but in recent years I have been knitting socks to use up my stash. I give them away since DH and I have more than we'll ever use.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

95% knit. Usuallt just save crochet for edging.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I do both two an also cross stitch too. Have tried tatting an have not much luck but I keep trying not giving up!!! I'm more knitting but do afghans in crochet cause it dose work up faster.. I did a knitted one for my grandson an thought it was going to never get done!! By an chance dose the KP do tatting??


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Both.


----------



## pdramsey (Jan 21, 2017)

I love to crochet. Knitting looks great and I thought I could but made a real mess (Lol). I should have started with something flat and not socks. Have a wonderful day


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> I do both two an also cross stitch too. Have tried tatting an have not much luck but I keep trying not giving up!!! I'm more knitting but do afghans in crochet cause it dose work up faster.. I did a knitted one for my grandson an thought it was going to never get done!! By an chance dose the KP do tatting??


It took me several tries/years to get the hang of tatting, too - but once I did, I really enjoyed it!! Keep practicing, it will come!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I believe you have hit the nail on the head. I prefer knitting and only crochet edging or laces for hoodies or jackets. My reason is up till I joined this group I had never seen a pattern/stitching in crochet that I liked the look of and the ones I do like are difficult for a beginner. My mother was a knitter when I was growing up then did learn how to crochet later in life. My youngest daughter taught herself how to crochet a few years ago and does beautiful work so I now figure if there is a pattern I like she can make it for me.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

I do both! It's been great being able to trade off. I find each craft affects my hands differently.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I do both. I used to crochet more then I knit but due to arthritis in my hands it is easier to knit now so that is what I do now. I still crochet a lot of baby items but most everything else is knitted.


----------



## harleymamma42 (Jan 21, 2017)

both mainly crochet because it is faster.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I do both, combine them into one item a lot!!!


----------



## jackieg2774 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mostly knit but just learned to crochet because I wanted to add a border to a baby blanket that I knitted for a friend.


----------



## skiellach (Nov 5, 2014)

Knitted a lot when I was younger. Now it's solely crochet.


----------



## fehlkmama (Sep 26, 2013)

I do both


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

swalders said:


> A friend once commented to me that, in general, knitters don't crochet and hookers don't knit. That those of us who gleefully and easily do both are few and far between.
> 
> What say you, KP community friends?


Both


----------



## rhart3888 (Jan 3, 2017)

I crochet and knit. My mother is a crocheter and she taught me when I was a kid. I had to watch her in the mirror, though, because I'm left-handed. Crocheting is second nature to me. I taught myself to knit in my late teens after I discovered continental knitting thru my Mom's Golden Hands books. But it seemed like it took me forever to make something. I have taken knitting up again since I retired and am attempting a sock at the moment. But I still prefer crocheting.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

swalders said:


> A friend once commented to me that, in general, knitters don't crochet and hookers don't knit. That those of us who gleefully and easily do both are few and far between.
> 
> What say you, KP community friends?


Both.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I do both. Love both!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I am replying now and will come back and read all because this is an interesting topic to me. I do both, probably 60% knitting. I do like to make garments and generally haven't found many that I like in crochet, unless it's fine weight yarn, but for home decor you can't beat crochet for durability. Just learned C2C this past year and made a great pillow. :sm02:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I crochet, but keep promising myself that I will learn to knit.


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Both ,prefer to knit,not to good at crocheting,❤❤❤❤


----------



## beccac (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm Becca and new to Knitting Paradise.
After a few years of crocheting small pojects (for my daughter and now my grandchildren) I joined a Prayer Shawl Ministry at church. It takes me a long time but I have made prayer shawls, scarves and hats.
A friend told me should would like to teach me to knit. I told her I wasn't ready to learn to knit, yet. I find that it is easier to correct a mistake in crochet so, for now, I'm sticking with crochet.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> 99% knitter.


Same here.


----------



## Vivki (Sep 29, 2015)

I taught myself to crochet using a how to book when I was pregnant with my first son. He is now 60. My mom taught me to knit when Iwas in my 20s.so do both.. mostly I quilt


----------



## Vivki (Sep 29, 2015)

I taught myself to crochet using a how to book when I was pregnant with my first son. He is now 60. My mom taught me to knit when Iwas in my 20s.so do both.. mostly I quilt


----------



## Vivki (Sep 29, 2015)

I taught myself to crochet using a how to book when I was pregnant with my first son. He is now 60. My mom taught me to knit when Iwas in my 20s.so do both.. mostly I quilt


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I was taught knitting as a child. Never taught crochet. Picked it up myself enough to do edgings, make strings for mittens, etc. but I never actually crochet a whole item. Knitting is more natural to my fingers. I also needlepoint; in fact, for about 30 years I did much more needlepoint than knitting but it got to the point where the family had enough, and as the next generation was coming along knitting for them was and is more appealing. Also less expensive.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Learned to knit first, taught myself to crochet as a teenager because it drove my mother and grandmother nuts. Do both, depending on the pattern.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I learned to do both in the 7th grade, about 55 years ago. In fact, you couldn't move to the 8th grade until you could do both. I did mostly crocheting for about 20 years and then switch to knitting for the past 35. But I do both now depending on what I project I plan to do next.


----------



## .BBohlman (May 12, 2016)

I do both, but by far I knit more than I crochet.


----------



## eloise-the-elder (Nov 10, 2015)

Knitting, crochet, quilting, embroidery, etc. When I was young, girls were taught to do these things! Now, I do whatever suits me at the moment.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I knit and crochet. Mama taught me when I was I was a teenager. I also embroider and needlepoint.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Both, equally.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

My hobby is knitting, I use crochet for seaming items together and for finishing edgings. Have not as yet attempted to actually "make something" in crochet, maybe one day :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

I do 90% crochet, making blankets, afghans for 3 different places. Right now, I'm working on some crochet baby blankets that will have knit hat/sweater sets to go with them. Then I'll go back to finishing the crocheted twin size afghan for my bed.


----------



## katzmom (Nov 13, 2016)

I crochet because it is faster and easier for me to manipulate 1 hook vice 2 needles. It is easier to hide minor mistakes and frog with crocheting. I am practicing my knitting because some things look better knitted than crocheted. I also decided it was easier to knit with knitting needles than use the knitting looms. The knitting looms are easy enough to use just not as fast using knitting needles.


----------



## cattygrandma (Oct 3, 2016)

I learn to crochet at a very young age. I did learn to knit when I got older. Made two sweaters for my( young at the time)granddaughters and they love them. Wore them out. But that was 15 yrs ago. And I haven't knitted since. I mostly do crochet and cross stitch now.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

100% knitter


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Mostly knit as I usually don't care for the looks of crochet. I can crochet an edge on a sweater, but prefer knit.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I knit 100%, and can do a single crochet as a finishing touch. My sister crochets, as did my mother, neither knit.


----------



## ladybugdaydreams (Jan 2, 2017)

My late mother in law taught me to crochet when I was pregnant with my oldest son (he's 13 now). I made him a baby blanket that took basically my whole pregnancy to complete (because I was slow, not because it was unmanageable). I didn't do anything yarny after that until I was pregnant with my second son (now 10). Same story - possible but slow. I quit until you guessed it, I was pregnant again. That son is now 4, and during that bout of crafting something clicked in my mind and I could actually crochet the fabric in a reasonable amount of time. I always liked crocheting but never loved it, so for Valentine's Day last year my husband enrolled me in the "learn to knit" class at the LYS - free with purchase of supplies. Since then, I pretty much only knit. I just love it so much. I am teaching my oldest 2 boys to crochet though. One of them got a couple of amigirumi kits for Christmas and they both want to create the characters. They need to get good at flat and in-the-round first. I'm sure my youngest two (I also have a 1 year old who didn't make it into my story lol) will also learn at least one of the crafts when they're older.

I've also done quilting and sewing in the past but despite years of practice, I never improved so I gave that up last January.


----------



## Barbpratt (Jan 21, 2017)

I learned to knit from my blind grandfather when I was young. I can no longer knit with needles as I lost a hand but do knit with looms. I also crochet now finally learned to read a pattern have made several Afghans potholders hats mittens scarves towel tops shawls. Etc. Love learning new things


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

I like to make things, and often adapt or modify whatever I'm making.
I do a lot of different things : crochet, knit, counted cross stitch, needlepoint, bargello, crewel embroidery, etc. and tend to use whatever technique gives the results I'm looking for. For example, the last couple of knit things I made, I ended up adding a crochet edging.


----------



## gpetri (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm mostly a knitter but find that crocheting is faster. I like the look of the finished product better.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Both! I equally enjoy both. Never anything more than "easy" until these last few years. Now I'm not afraid to take on more detailed and intricate projects. Have learned a lot from kp and from you tube and from knitting classes. I was taught Knitting first over 50 years ago and I believe crocheting maybe 45 years ago. Still have my first knit project!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Both, but lately more knitting.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

75% knit, 25% crochet. I am not fond of crochet items of clothing.


----------



## harleymamma42 (Jan 21, 2017)

Both. Crochet more because it is faster. Mother taught me to crochet. Self taught knitting. A friends mother who teaches knitting told me I knit backwards but as long I continue backwards the pattern will turn out.


----------



## mother of 4 (Mar 15, 2013)

I do both equally and also sew-


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Knowing how to crochet is helpful in knitting but I'm not so sure that it works the other way. I use a hook to pick up dropped stitches and to fix various mistakes in knitting but I don't recall that I ever got out my knitting needles to fix my crocheting. Often make crocheted edgings and trims on knitted items but don't recall knitting any details on my crocheted projects. Grandmother insisted that I become reasonably proficient at crocheting before teaching me how to knit -- that was more than 80 years ago though. I do both, but I can't say that I favor either one over the other now.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I do both and cross stitch as well as quilt.


----------



## lfmarigold (Oct 29, 2011)

Knit only!


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

I love it all,knitting, crocheting, quilting(king size to 2" mini), embrodery, rag braiding, basketry, sewing clothing or crafts. Praise the Lord for hands!


----------



## Bammie63 (Jan 7, 2017)

I do both, but prefer knitting most things.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

String Queen said:


> I had to look up 'lucet'. I've never heard of that. My mom taught me how to make a cord with my fingers. She called it an 'idiot string'. It may have a nicer name.


You do it with a tool called a lucet.

If you want something to look up, I know how to do sprang, too!

No, that's not misspelled.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I consider myself a very proficient knitter. But only a beginner crochet er. Been knitting for over 50 years, crocheting about 40, but prefer to knit!


----------



## konagirl (Jan 15, 2017)

I only knit. I started to crochet a sweater once but never got to finish and have not tried since then.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm a knitter because that is what I learned in school (home Ed). Later on I wanted to make a blanket so I taught myself to crochet. I made tablecloths and doilies too. I don't like crochet clothes though so I knit.


----------



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

75% crochet and 25% knit. I'm working hard right now to become more of a knitter because I love the stitch patterns of knitting. But just like some of the other KPers here, I end up mostly crocheting because I make more afghans than anything else. Working to change that though. :sm16:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I love to crochet and knit equally. For me, crochet is easier to fix when I make a mistake. Afghans seem to hold up better when crocheted. Dolls and amigurumi animals are best crocheted IMHO. But I also love to knit and I feel that doing both (knitting and crocheting) plus some tunisian crochet helps my aging brain to function better. I also am doing a bit of counted cross stitch lately. 

In the past I embroidered, sewed, and did macrame. Love crafting!


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow, you are a multi crafter.is it hard to decide a project? I did embroidery and needlepoint years ago, moderate. My eyes don't do well with small details now. I even have trouble seeing Mt knit stitches, especially dark colors and in the evening.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I do both. Crocheting goes faster but knitting is relaxing. Lately, though, I have found myself doing much more crocheting than knitting.


----------



## ca-Kansas (Jan 15, 2017)

I crochet. I learned how to do both as a child, but took up crocheting again in my 50's. I like to crochet, have been considering starting to do some knitting again.I haven't been too motivated to try as yet. Maybe when I retire.


----------



## Geri44 (May 21, 2016)

All knitting, I just can not crochet! I don't know if having MS has anything to do with it but for whatever reason, I just can't crochet. Has anyone else found this to be true?


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

I do both. I prefer crochet for speed and knit for looks.


----------



## MenagerieManager (Jan 21, 2017)

I guess I'm just a crochet-y old(er) woman. My British mum tried to teach me knitting, and I know how it's done, but I just never took to it much. :sm16:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Kay Knits said:


> 99% knitter.


Ditto!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

knitting and crochet, also embroidering, sewing and ever once in a while i do some other craft, just for the fun off it.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I knit and can only crochet a long chain


----------



## annastarzia (Jul 5, 2012)

Knit crochet,spin from fleece - have tried diyong, braid, embroidered, patchwork, dressmaking but not so much now. I have raffia to make a sun hat which I could do with for trip to sunnier climates but I know that won't get done so won't stress to start. Would like to weave - but don't know when I could fit it in. I go to aerobics aqua & swim twice a week & also my walk at least once a week. Like gardening but we only have decking and a small bed & greenhouse- so limited to pots & salad items - runner bean in an old tin bath. Like spectator sports rugby football etc (not cricket) go to local concerts & theatre. Bake the odd cake. Don't work anymore - no time ! Could do with another 4 hrs in each 24. Holiday in U.K. 5 / 6 times a year. - long haul big trip to souther hemisphere once a year with daughter & 'cat sit' daughters Daisy Cat


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Do both about equally. Crochet mostly for charity projects and things that need to be done before next year. Knitting for special projects like blankets for the grands. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

98% knitting and the other 2% crochet. I just prefer the look of knitted items.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

swalders said:


> A friend once commented to me that, in general, knitters don't crochet and hookers don't knit. That those of us who gleefully and easily do both are few and far between.
> 
> What say you, KP community friends?


Not true. I knit and hook. Most of my knitting friends do both as well.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Amen...it is the end result that counts.


harleymamma42 said:


> Both. Crochet more because it is faster. Mother taught me to crochet. Self taught knitting. A friends mother who teaches knitting told me I knit backwards but as long I continue backwards the pattern will turn out.


----------



## MrsBrooks1978 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hmm I do both, I use to be 100% knit, but the past few years it went from 100% to knit to 50-50 and now I would say 80% crochet and 20% knit lol.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Here lately, it's been about 75% knit, and the rest crochet. I'm proficient in both, and learned when I was a little girl.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I too, do both. I only began crocheting about 15 years ago but have taken to it like a duck to water. ????


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

deenashoemaker said:


> 50/50 for 55 years! I also counted cross stitch, embroidery, quilt, sew, tat, spin ect.


Me, too. One grandmother was a knitter and needlepointer. One grandmother was a crocheter and tatter. My mother embroidered. A GF of my father's taught me to spin and weave. I taught myself to quilt, sew and cross stitch. The only one I don't really do much is cross stitch. Just too tedious for me. Good question, OP!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Probably 60% knit, 40% crochet. Toys are almost always crocheted as are potholders. Garments, hats, mitts - knit. Scarves and blankets go either way.


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

harleymamma42 said:


> Both. Crochet more because it is faster. Mother taught me to crochet. Self taught knitting. A friends mother who teaches knitting told me I knit backwards but as long I continue backwards the pattern will turn out.


Lol! I taught my step-sister to knit. She's left handed, so she sat across the table from me and learned how to do it "backwards". As far as I know she never had a problem with a pattern working out for her. I learned to deal cards the same way from across the table with my grandfather. I didn't know until I was an adult that I was "backwards" for that activity.


----------



## Aunt Sissy 2 (Dec 25, 2016)

I love to knit , I love to crochet , I also do tatting . It just depends on how my arthritis is behaving . So I have a shawl on the needles a baby blanket crocheted in Tunisian entrelac and a lap blanket for my sweet neighbor. I have quilted some, and sewn a lot. I don't know if I am an overachiever or just easily bored! (Said totally tongue in cheek).


----------



## Jayla (Jun 21, 2011)

Hand and machine knitting, regular and Tunisian crochet. I also sew, quilt. Just started learning needle tatting.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I do both. But use crochet basically for afghans.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome Becca


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

I do both as well, - love crochet because it goes so quickly, yet its awful when your hook goes crashing to the floor lol Or when you notice suddenly that your edges have narrowed , or if my arthritic thumb flares up - all which cause me to switch to knitting for a week or two. Squares and strips are good for satisfying my need for speed. High school teacher taught me to knit at 15... self-taught crochet in my 20s.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 12 years old. She tried to teach me to crochet, but I just couldn't get the hang of it. I knit so much, especially sweaters and afghans, I just needed a change, so finally at the age of 34 I taught myself to crochet. Now that I'm 70 years old I have developed a definite liking for one or the other, depending on what I'm planning to make. Clothing items: I prefer to knit most everything, but will crochet hats and scarves if I like the pattern well enough. Washcloths: I prefer to knit because crocheted ones seem too thick for my liking. Placemats: I prefer to knit because I usually make them with two strands of yarn and I can't seem to control the gauge as well when crocheting with double yarn. Blankets and afghans: I prefer to crochet because they get done much quicker than knitting and I seem to find a larger variety of crochet stitches and patterns than knitted choices. However I'm not opposed to knitting a blanket or afghan if there is a pattern I really love or am asked to make. I consider myself both a knitter and a crocheter, but in the long run, I knit much more than crochet.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome Barbpratt. sorry about your hand. How do you crochet one handed?


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I would love to be able to crochet better - or I should say competently - so everything I do is knitting.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Both!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I knit (hand, machine & loom), crochet as long as my arthritis behaves, tat, cross stitch. Right now concentrating on dual carriage knitting. Have 4 knitting machines at the moment. I started spool knitting at the ripe age of 4. My Dad made the spool. Them Mom started me knitting & crochet. Then 2 Great Aunts taught me tatting. 

Anything fiber related interests me.
Marge


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I love to knit. I've never liked to crochet as much. However, I'm really glad I can crochet for some of the finishing details on my knits, or even for some repairs. And I've been intrigued by some of the new styles in crochet that have been showing up in the last year or two in our LYS's in the region.


----------



## KeepCalm_CastOn (Dec 3, 2016)

Mamacita taught me to crochet first at age 5 (after teaching us to embroider). Self taught knitter from a booklet at about age 7 - knitted back and forth on right-side until a real knitter told me I was supposed to turn the project around at the end of each row.lol. So I can knit right handed or left handed. Prefer the look of knitting but occasionally Filet crochet in mercerised cotton not yarn. Probably 95% knit.
I am seriously tempted to offer to make a Crocheted Wedding Dress I've seen for a niece.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I do both--I think each has its place--I like some things to be knitted and other things to be crocheted. Once in a while you can make something with both mediums.


----------



## peggy1948 (Jan 21, 2017)

I started out knitting lots of years ago. My mom taught me how to crochet. I probably have forgotten more than I remembered. I don't even know where to start in knitting anymore. She taught me the granny square and the shell stitch. I am trying to start on granny squares but they don't look like they are supposed to. I think my crocheting is too loose. Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## Judy P (Jan 31, 2011)

I learned to knit first as a teenager. I crochet very little.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm a knitter. Minor crochet for edgings on occasion. Can't seem to get the tension right for crochet.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I do both, faster at crochet but prefer the look of knit. I will crochet an afghan or maybe a scarf/shawl but for a hat or sweater will knit.


----------



## Murter (Dec 18, 2016)

both , gladly :sm02: 

I learned to knit when I was about 5,
and crochet at 38,
starting with crocheting metal jewelry with beads and without,
and today, at 48, I work on bikini with 2 mm hook, and on bag with Zpaghetti, with hook 12 mm ...

there are many things which are better knitted, like socks,
mostly sweaters etc...
but no substitute for crocheting some other stuff....
from jewelry to slippers, even hats and mittens... amigurumi...banners....bags....

love :sm08:


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I am safe in saying just the opposite, those who only knit or crochet are few and far between! Through the years (there are a lot of them) I have tried just about everything except spin & dye my own yarn. So, I think we could call ourselves "multistitchuals". I have finally wound down to being "bistitchual" though.
Swalders, will you make a count on this poll (and when). The outcome would be interesting. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## prithipals7 (Dec 23, 2016)

I can do both but because of the nerve damage in both hands I'm knitting all the time. And that's fine with me since knitting is my first Luv.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Only knit when I am able to, haven't crochet in years. When I did I still mostly knit.


----------



## Odearie (Jan 21, 2017)

Newbie at both, but crocheting more these days.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I do both, but prefer knitting.


----------



## knittinana (Jan 20, 2013)

I learned how to crochet when I was in my teens, to knit when I was in my 30s. I enjoy knitting more than crocheting. I'd guess 75% of my projects are knitted, 25% crocheted.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

I do both equally. To me, some things look better crocheted and some things look better knit, and some times it just depends on my mood. But, I often have at least one of each going at a time.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Knit, crochet, counted cross stitch, needlepoint, sew, quilt (most recently a Hawaiian one) - next to learn will be tatting - my Grandmother used to do it.

Anyone out there remember the dresser scarves that were made by taking embroidery thread and threading it through two stitches that were together on the material. (In other words, the material was made with groupings of two close stitches throughout the fabric - probably made myself clear as mud). You would pick your pattern out and they would stamp it onto the fabric. Large roses, lilies, or the like on the fabric. To accent the flower you would then use white floss to "build up" the petals of the flowers, followed by colored floss over that. They are beautiful.

Grammy used to also make pillow cases with embroidery. 

I remember her spider web stitch - she learned her skills in Poland.


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

Always did both and now in my late 80s seem to enjoy crochet more. See the results quicker and ripping and redoing is much easier. Supposed to use more yarn crocheting but well worth it. Love making toys and really enjoy it. Still knit occasionally but crochet most of the time. Uswed to really enjoy petitpoint but the eyes have vetoed that fun.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Mostly hook. Not good at reading knit patterns. You know the cast on in so and so stitch. Then work 2 inches then change to pattern as above, I am then completely tired of wrestling with two sticks. After my stroke in '89 left hand is clumsy.

Oops, I got carried away. I have crochet a ton since I was 20.


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

do both but perfer to knit


----------



## katydid43 (Jul 7, 2013)

I learned crochet from my grandmother and my aunt taught me how to knit. So, I do both and decide which to do on the project I'm going to do look and then look for those patterns. I also am a counted cross stitcher and pattern maker for cross stitch, a quilter, rug hooker, done embroidery, oil painter at one time, beading and home sewing. Am never without doing a project. Very into the "hand-made" arts. Enjoy all of your wonderful crafts, gals and guys! Kate


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I do both, gleefully and easily.


Same here!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

old-viking-girl said:


> I'm not sure I'll make it to late 80's. I'm 76 and have bad eye problems. I can still see to knit and crochet in yarn as long as the color is not too dark. I had to give up on the fine thread work, but that's Ok. With cats in the house, you can't have a lot of doilies, and neither those nor the angels, bells and snowflakes sell much anymore. It's lucky I can sell some things on ebay. Otherwise I would not know what to do with my work.
> 
> http://www.thehappysenior.com/


Do the best that you can do, as long as you can. I find that I cannot do dark colors at night, so I switch to light or white at night, leave the dark for bright days.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I do both about equally. Crochet since age 9 (handkerchief edges back then) and knit since age 13 (first project a sweater).


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Crocheting is so much easier for me so that is what I stick to. I only know the basic knit/purl stitch and I am so slow that I get tense and frustrated so it is a chore for me to knit.


The basic knit/purl stitch is all there is.


----------



## Almondgina (Jan 22, 2017)

I do both. learned to knit at 15 and learned to crochet 2 years ago. i like to switch it up depending on my mood. :sm01:


----------



## Coppercountry (Aug 13, 2013)

100% knit. I would like to learn how to crochet some day.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I do both, but much more knitting than crochet.


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

I do both, and have for many years. Now at my age fingers on left hand cramp if holding knitting needles, so now I just crochet. Thankful I can still swing a crochet hook as I only do now for charity now. But at times crochet edgings on knitted hats and blankets in crochet.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

dragonswing said:


> Crocheting is so much easier for me so that is what I stick to. I only know the basic knit/purl stitch and I am so slow that I get tense and frustrated so it is a chore for me to knit.


All knitting is just the basic knit, purl stitches in different arrangements. You have all the knowledge you need to knit anything you want. Slow is fine, just like there are no knitting police, there aren't any knitting timers! As long as it's an enjoyable pastime, knit away. Forget about being fast, relax, & let the Zen of yarn work take over.


----------



## libwork (Jan 22, 2017)

I do both. To put it another way, I am a looping hooker.


----------



## quickknits (Feb 19, 2013)

I can do both but I tend to knit more than crochet.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I learnt to crochet first and after a few years to knit. Then for a long time, I did both, depending on what caught my fancy. Now, in my old age, I only knit, because, I find crochet a strain on my eye.


----------



## mawmawk (Jan 22, 2017)

I have been crochet since I was 5. So about 50 years. My aunt and mother taught me.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

I do both. I learned to crochet 20 years ago and 3 years ago started knitting. I find crochet easier and faster but knitting can be more challenging and beautiful. I eventually would like to make the Estonian type shawls.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Both, but mostly knitting.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Only knitting here for the past 40 years but oh so wish I could crochet - it still defeats me and am more than a little scared of it!


----------



## Lindi (Jan 22, 2017)

I learned to crochet looped baby booties by my Mother, who has passed on, since then the pattern is sadly lost. I do have a saved pair I could count the stitches on, and try to figure out. Funny thing she could always get them the same size. I would get so frustrated, mine would always end up with one several sizes larger than the first. I think my hands get tired and the stitches would get larger. She didn't have a clue how to help me, would just get a confused look on her face like, I really don't know what is wrong with you! I know the basics of knitting, but didn't ever learn how to turn it into anything. My sister-in-law knew how to tat, but didn't live close by and I couldn't figure out how she was doing that either. So, you ladies who are accomplished in all of these skills I applaud your skill. Someday, I will give it another try. I'm glad I found this site for when I do. ????


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

I do both, but I knit a little more.


----------



## Lindita (Nov 5, 2016)

I do both knit & crochet. I prefer to crochet. It is easier and faster for me.


----------



## nanix4 (Jan 22, 2017)

I do both, learned from my grandmother when I was about 12. I'm faster at crochet but enjoy both. Which one I do depends on the project. I also enjoy quilting and sewing garments.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Kadeem, use You Tube, it's a great learning tool no matter what your experience level.


----------



## Pat T (Dec 19, 2014)

I do both. Whenever someone asks which I prefer, I tell them .........If I happen to be knitting, I prefer knitting...........If I happen to be crocheting, I prefer crocheting. After knitting and crocheting for over 70 years, I still love to learn new methods.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I mostly knit. I have crocheted as well but not much and have to look up how to do it each time I do a crochet project. Guess I just liked the patterns of the things I knit more than crochet patterns.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

I do both. Which craft I do depends on the project I'm making. I tend to crochet blankets because it goes faster. I tend to knit projects for which I want a more refined look. I also smock, tat, write, bake, etc. I think that creative people just love to create no matter what form that creativity takes.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Crochet - scared of?

If you can knit, you can certainly crochet. I have always considered knitting more difficult and challenging than crochet. Dropped or incorrect stitches in knit have to be corrected. In crochet? Usually you can work around them.


----------



## klassyfan (Dec 17, 2016)

I can't knit to save my life! Im a crochet person, self taught like a lot of us are.. I just can make two needles work and yarn over at the same time! But I am addicted to machine knitting. Go figure


----------



## lilredhen72 (Jun 2, 2014)

swalders said:


> A friend once commented to me that, in general, knitters don't crochet and hookers don't knit. That those of us who gleefully and easily do both are few and far between.
> 
> What say you, KP community friends?


Your friend maybe right. I crochet, but I would like to learn to knit one day. :sm01:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I do both crochet and knitting.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love crochet amigurumi, doilies, and snowflakes. I love knit dishcloths, hats, scarfs, etc. I have already voted. Oops!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love crochet amigurumi, doilies, and snowflakes. I love knit dishcloths, hats, scarfs, etc. I have already voted. Oops!


----------



## MattieH (Dec 6, 2016)

I do both.


----------



## stitchesgalore (Aug 19, 2016)

I knit and crochet but prefer to knit since I started knitting socks and got addicted.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

blaiwesk said:


> Probably true. I can do both but I tend to lean to crochet. It seems to go faster for me. And you know, there is only so much time in the day and so many great patterns!


I agree


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

I learned to crochet from my aunt when I was 8, then in college I learned to knit from my roommate. I do both equally because I like the look of both for different things.

Marcia M


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

Mostly Crochet, but I also Knit, and do a lot on the Knook, which is a cross between the two. I've gone from Crochet, to the Knook, to Knitting on needles, but want to improve on all three.


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

Primarily crochet. It does go quicker and is easier on my mind! I can knit, but don't like it as much. I recently bought some of the cables and it is much easier on my hands and my mind than regular needles. I am now practicing. It's not going too well since I am so out of practice. I can also embroider, cross-stitch, sew, am learning quilting and can do a little beading.


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

I not only knit and crochet but do a multitude of other crafts. I enjoy working with my hands, and I think many of us are like that.


----------



## nelliewright (Sep 26, 2016)

55 yrs crochet.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Most everybody I know does both. Some prefer one or the other. I do both gladly. :sm01:


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

knitter


----------



## dwmakes (Nov 29, 2016)

I only crochet. I tried knitting; couldn't really get the hang of it.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

Mostly knitting, but I'd like to get back to crochet for a change. There are some beautiful patterns, and it's also a way to use different muscles. Right now I'm on a knitting break to rest my sore left thumb and wrist, and doing needlework instead. I think my granddaughter might also take to crocheting better than she has to knitting (which is not at all, sadly).


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I am equally masterful in knit and crochet. Which one I am doing at a given time is mostly according to mood and inspiration.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Crocheter: 4 decades + 
Knitter: several years

I find both relaxing and fun.
I use the technique that a pattern calls for or choose the one I am in the mood to do.
It is lovely to have options.


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

I prefer to knit - probably about 75% - but I switch it up once in a while to rest the "knit" muscles and work the "crochet" muscles, lol. Also, I have this one crochet slipper pattern that family and friends seem to love, so I always seem to have a request for a pair waiting in the wings. Good thing it's a mindless pattern that is burned into my head....


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

I prefer to knit - probably about 75% - but I switch it up once in a while to rest the "knit" muscles and work the "crochet" muscles, lol. Also, I have this one crochet slipper pattern that family and friends seem to love, so I always seem to have a request for a pair waiting in the wings. Good thing it's a mindless pattern that is burned into my head....


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Mostly knit but when making a blanket I will crochet.


----------



## swpowell (Nov 23, 2011)

Depends on what I'm making. I think blankets/afghans/throws are best crocheted--they make a firmer, warmer fabric. I enjoy both knit and crochet!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Both, 75% knit.


----------



## Julie Stumberg (Jul 18, 2016)

I've crocheted for at least 70 years but learned to knit 54 years ago. I prefer knitting to crochet but I do both as well as sew, cross-stitch, quilt,and almost any thing done by hand. Love knitting.


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

I happily do both. Love one as much as the other.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I can do both but I elect to knit. I really do not like the look of crochet. It reminds me of something back in the dark ages.


----------

